# Spicy Cod



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

Cod Fillet.

1/4 tsp Paprika.

1/4 tsp Dried Ginger

1/4 tsp Dried Corriander.

1/4 tsp Dried Cumin.

1/2 tsp Chilli Powder (half of a normal chilli)

1/4 Garlic Powder.

1/4 Dried Onion Powder.

Juice from Half a Lemon.

1 TBSP Extra Virgin Olive Oil

S

Mix the spices with the with the oil and lemon juice and allow the fish to marinate over night.

Bake in the over for 20 minutes at 190 degrees.

Goes Nice with Lemon Flavoured Cous Cous.


----------

